# Aspire Nautilus Mini and BVC coils - Clearance sale



## ShaneW (2/9/14)

Having a Clearance sale on the Nautilus Mini tanks and BVC coils that I have left over from the Vape meet.

Mini Nautilus tanks are going for R330! you can find them here

Also have the BVC coils in packs of 5 for R160! you can find them here

If you purchased any of these from me on Saturday, please get hold of me and I'll either refund you the difference or give you coupon for the difference amount.

Grab them while stocks last.

Also running a special on Lekka Vapors (R80 for 30ml)

The reason for the sale... Freeing up some cash to bring you more premium imported juices  Sale ends friday night at midnight

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/14)

I'm all over it... like a rash on rice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (5/9/14)

Bump... Last day of the sale


----------



## johan (5/9/14)

Allow me to bump this SALE properly without permission

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

